# Marten Hagstrom's got an interesting new 8-string



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 29, 2018)

It could be one of those old single cut 8 string ibanez's, the arz?????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> It could be one of those old single cut 8 string ibanez's, the arz?????



It's an ARZ for sure, just not an off-the-shelf one.

Looks like it has a longer scale (guesstimating), plus a full ToM/stoptail instead of just the ToM.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2018)

cool, always kind of wanted the ARZ8 if that's what he's using. If I could get an 8 string xiphos I would die a happy man.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 29, 2018)

I like his pajamas


----------



## Curt (Jan 29, 2018)

a longer bari scale 8 string singlecut is exactly what i want in an 8 string, tbh.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 29, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's an ARZ for sure, just not an off-the-shelf one.
> 
> Looks like it has a longer scale (guesstimating), plus a full ToM/stoptail instead of just the ToM.



A new model for him based on that would be sickkkk!!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2018)

Paul McAleer said:


> I like his pajamas


I was just on a pajama forum, and one of the guys said he liked the guitar.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bej9HF_AJbS/

Just posted on the LACS instagram


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 30, 2018)

Classiest 8-string ever!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

The proportions on that are hilarious in an awful way. I really dig the anesthetic and specs, and LOVE the only script logo, but holy crap, even Gibson knew to size up the body a little when significantly enlarging the neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2018)

Block inlays are a no go


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The proportions on that are hilarious in an awful way. I really dig the anesthetic and specs, and LOVE the only script logo, but holy crap, even Gibson knew to size up the body a little when significantly enlarging the neck.


Yeah TBH I'm not sure WTF is going on with the body. The upper part with the pick up selector looks like a normal sized LP shape but the bottom half looks sized up. It's really weird and lumpy looking


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The proportions on that are hilarious in an awful way. I really dig the anesthetic and specs, and LOVE the only script logo, but holy crap, even Gibson knew to size up the body a little when significantly enlarging the neck.



The custom I'm planning will be the body outline/size of at least an ES-335 for that reason. I'm actually leaning heavily towards basically doing the shape of the Heritage Super Kenny Burrell archtops, but with a more appropriate lower cutaway and access and a much, much thinner solid body as opposed to hollow body. 

Still, cool guitar.


----------



## _Mick_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Theres more photos of it on his Instagram, its pretty ugly IMO. Cool idea but yeah...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BejkTDwlxmr/?taken-by=slussn


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 30, 2018)

I really like the neck joint.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I really like the neck joint.



It's pretty much the ARZ neck joint, just widened like crazy for the wide neck relative to body.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 30, 2018)

The new ESP/LTD 8-string Eclipses look much better, but I suspect their scales are shorter.


----------



## lewis (Jan 30, 2018)

I like it alot tbh. I loved my arz307 except for the scale length. I presume this resolves that.

I would jam on it.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 30, 2018)

Kinda has a Gibson Nighthawk vibe. Not really my thing but pretty cool. Also I didn't know Fredrik was playing a strandy!


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 30, 2018)

For me it's another disappointment in Meshuggah going retro and shorter scale in guitar taste, together with the FTM33. Doesn't go with their innovative music somehow. I also don't like the amplifier guitar tone of the latest album, DI with the clarity of longer scales sounded better.


----------



## lewis (Jan 30, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> Kinda has a Gibson Nighthawk vibe. Not really my thing but pretty cool. Also I didn't know *Fredrik was playing a strandy*!



haha Im taking that as a joke and its funny.

If not dude, Fredrik has taken time off and has been replaced short term by Per Nillson of Scar Symmetry which is who that is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> For me it's another disappointment in Meshuggah going retro and shorter scale in guitar taste, together with the FTM33. Doesn't go with their innovative music somehow. I also don't like the amplifier guitar tone of the latest album, DI with the clarity of longer scales sounded better.



It's just the outline of the body, all the specs are pretty much there. 

It's not like thier M8Ms were all that revolutionary, as the Strat shape has been around nearly as long as the LP. 

If anything it's refreshing to see them with different shapes and specs, as they pretty much kept to the same general guitars for many years.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 30, 2018)

That lower horn and neck joint 

I love single cuts but that looks awful imo. Great idea, awful execution.


----------



## lewis (Jan 30, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> That lower horn and neck joint
> 
> I love single cuts but that looks awful imo. Great idea, awful execution.


i think if anything it proves how out of touch some of the big companies are to modern ideals.

Imagine what would be served up by someone like Gibson if you asked them for a multiscale headless 25.5-28inch scale length with SS frets and luminlay etc.

I like Ibanez but unless you are getting something from them, that they have already spent years perfecting, you just wont get immaculate execution.
I love the look of this thing but yeah that heel is shocking. Reminds me of some of the bolt on 5 string bass guitar heels.

i.e this sort of thing -


----------



## cardinal (Jan 30, 2018)

Different strokes I guess. That heel ^ looks fine to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah, it looks like a Steven's extended cutaway, which is neat.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 30, 2018)

whos that bald guy?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 30, 2018)

love that tailpiece, would have been nice to see the cutaway done better, but I think they were trying for fret access and lost sight of geometry.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 30, 2018)

GenghisCoyne said:


> whos that bald guy?



Per Nilsson from Scar Symmetry. He's been toying with Meshuggah since last summer.


----------



## Dayn (Jan 30, 2018)

For a guitar shape that I don't like, I must admit I _really_ like the look of that. I'm fine with the size of the body the way it is. The neck just makes it look like a really solid heavyweight of a guitar. It has a lot of presence.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 30, 2018)

He's not, that's Per Nilsson filling in.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

I love it personally and to me, looks way nicer than the M80 or whatever it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2018)

It certainly looks a whole lot better in that first pic. Maybe that middle pic is at a harsh angle.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2018)

I like it. 

If he likes it, that is all that matters!


----------



## Jebe- (Jan 31, 2018)

Yikes that lower horn looks dangerous!


----------



## Acme (Jan 31, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> Kinda has a Gibson Nighthawk vibe. Not really my thing but pretty cool. Also I didn't know Fredrik was playing a strandy!



He's not Fredrik, but Per Nilsson.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2018)

You know, I kinda dig it. I would have done something different with the lower horn, but otherwise it looks pretty neat.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2018)

The main thing I have learned from this is that his facebook is mostly pictures of snakes and cool guitars and I am extremely down for that


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> For me it's another disappointment in Meshuggah going retro and shorter scale in guitar taste, together with the FTM33. Doesn't go with their innovative music somehow. I also don't like the amplifier guitar tone of the latest album, DI with the clarity of longer scales sounded better.


do you feel like they should be using more like Strandberg type modern guitars etc?
Or something that looks like Etherial but not built like complete shit.

(genuine question - no sarcasm or whatever)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2018)

Wait, there's people that actually hate the guitar tone on Violent Sleep? I fucking love it.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, there's people that actually hate the guitar tone on Violent Sleep? I fucking love it.


this /\
I have loved the tones and production on all of their albums. My favourite personally is the nothing remaster then Obzen but Violent sleep is awesome. Raw as f**K!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2018)

The tone reminds me of their old amp tones, but much more brutal. More growl and body. 

Papa Fortin bless.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah guitar tone on Violent Sleep fuckin bangs


----------



## Tak Hosono (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks everybody for very nice comments. I personally really like this 28" scale ARZ 8, it was pain to make but I thought came out all right.


----------



## jwade (Feb 1, 2018)

> I thought it came out all right.



It's refreshing to see such a talented dude so humble about their incredible work.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 1, 2018)

seems like a weird hang up but i think single cuts look silly played as low as he wears his guitars


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2018)

GenghisCoyne said:


> seems like a weird hang up but i think single cuts look silly played as low as he wears his guitars


i honestly will never understand how people play that competently/tight, when their guitar is that low on a strap...

I have to have my guitar pretty high up. I dont care if it looks "stupid" either. I want to play as efficiently and expertly as humanly possible live.


----------



## jwade (Feb 2, 2018)

I have long arms, and it's actually really uncomfortable-painful to play with the guitar sitting above my waist or higher. I generally have guitars sitting at/below my waist simply due to optimal range of reach/motion. Playing higher fatigues my elbows a lot.


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2018)

jwade said:


> I have long arms, and it's actually really uncomfortable-painful to play with the guitar sitting above my waist or higher. I generally have guitars sitting at/below my waist simply due to optimal range of reach/motion. Playing higher fatigues my elbows a lot.


yeah its relative to height/limb length for sure.

Neither of which is an issue for me haha. I can use kid sized gloves lol. (no I do not have dwarfism)


----------



## nilenecrophagist (Feb 3, 2018)

there needs to be more 8 strings like this!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 4, 2018)

I think that single-cut looks pretty damn good. Definitely gives you more reach than one might expect.

Anyone who says that the guitar tone on Violent Sleep is awful is just plain wrong.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> i honestly will never understand how people play that competently/tight, when their guitar is that low on a strap...
> 
> I have to have my guitar pretty high up. I dont care if it looks "stupid" either. I want to play as efficiently and expertly as humanly possible live.



Totally. I have my guitar so high it looks like I'm playing violin.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 5, 2018)

I used to have my guitar sitting at 'Javier Reyes' level, until I had a VIP meet and greet with Periphery. Mark showed off his 8-string PRS, and I was shocked at how low he had it on him, even for me it was absurdly low. I asked him, and he said he picked that up from Devin Townsend, because, to paraphrase, Devin does it because it kinda almost makes you look more badass.

Now granted I don't play as low as either of those guys, but the length of my guitar strap did increase a few inches, that night.




*penis joke penis joke penis joke*


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 5, 2018)

I think it looks fantastic. If Marten is happy with it, he'll write more music for me to enjoy.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 6, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> cool, always kind of wanted the ARZ8 if that's what he's using. If I could get an 8 string xiphos I would die a happy man.






Here's a quick little mockup


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 7, 2018)

Slunk Dragon said:


> *penis joke penis joke penis joke*



A cock wearing a Beetlejuice outfit should have popped up after you sent this post.


----------



## rx (Feb 7, 2018)

That is one ugly guitar.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 7, 2018)

I love it and I love classic looking guitars as 8s

Ibanez get on the 8 string jazz master


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 7, 2018)

Veldar said:


> I love it and I love classic looking guitars as 8s
> 
> Ibanez get on the 8 string jazz master



Introducing the Ibanez JM8
hahahahahah


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 7, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> For me it's another disappointment in Meshuggah going retro and shorter scale in guitar taste, together with the FTM33. Doesn't go with their innovative music somehow. I also don't like the amplifier guitar tone of the latest album, DI with the clarity of longer scales sounded better.



When I first came across this post, I immediately wanted to say, "Ok? Why are you bringing your completely irrelevant opinion about tone in this thread?"

And then it (righteously) sparked multiple people praising the tone on Violent Sleep, which I'm very okay with. There can never be enough praise for the tone on that album. Not only does it breathe and sound lively as hell, it has so much punch and power. brb, relistening to the entire album


----------



## Veldar (Feb 8, 2018)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Introducing the Ibanez JM8
> hahahahahah
> 
> 
> View attachment 59023



Needs the trem though...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2018)

Veldar said:


> Needs the trem though...


no. jazz trems are almost as bad as kahler trems. they just shouldn't exist.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no. jazz trems are almost as bad as kahler trems. they just shouldn't exist.



But how will I be Kevin Sheilds without one?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 8, 2018)

Veldar said:


> Needs the trem though...


I pretty much just made it simple like the RG8's.
Also, I would love to see kevin shields with an 8 string. So much wall of sound!!!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 8, 2018)

Veldar said:


> But how will I be Kevin Sheilds without one?



Now introducing the Fendanez KS8....


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no. jazz trems are almost as bad as kahler trems. they just shouldn't exist.


yo, what? just because you can't do dumb dive bombs or yngwie malmsteem cosplay on a jazzy trem doesn't mean they suck, lol


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 8, 2018)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Now introducing the Fendanez KS8....
> View attachment 59052


ohmanthisiscool


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2018)

Double


----------



## Veldar (Feb 8, 2018)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Now introducing the Fendanez KS8....
> View attachment 59052



I'll take 20 and I promise to send one to Martin ASAP


----------



## Soya (Feb 10, 2018)

That neck joint is gn-gn-gn-gnarly but the rest of it is groovy.


----------



## Taikatatti (Feb 10, 2018)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Introducing the Ibanez JM8
> hahahahahah
> 
> 
> View attachment 59023


That would be the best thing ibanez has ever done


----------



## Tak Hosono (Mar 25, 2018)

Jebe- said:


> Yikes that lower horn looks dangerous!


I wanted to keep ARZ body out line the same but due to the 28" scale by 24 frets, I had to lower the cutaway as far as I could. I didn't cut my hands or anything while making this guitar though.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Mar 26, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> For me it's another disappointment in Meshuggah going retro and shorter scale in guitar taste, together with the FTM33. Doesn't go with their innovative music somehow. I also don't like the amplifier guitar tone of the latest album, DI with the clarity of longer scales sounded better.



This post confuses me... Correct me if I'm wrong, but VSoR was recorded DI and then reamped into a blend of a Marshall, an Engl and a Recto?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> This post confuses me... Correct me if I'm wrong, but VSoR was recorded DI and then reamped into a blend of a Marshall, an Engl and a Recto?


Pretty sure it was mostly the fortin modded marshall.


----------



## goobaba (Sep 6, 2018)

I saw this guitar in the Demiurge live video and found this pic but it doesn't seem like anybody is talking about it. This thing looks friggin sick!!!!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't know if he has a LACS or not ,but the ARZIR8 was a production model in 2015.

http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/ARZIR28


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 6, 2018)

goobaba said:


> it doesn't seem like anybody is talking about it


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/marten-hagstroms-got-an-interesting-new-8-string.327670/


----------



## goobaba (Sep 6, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/marten-hagstroms-got-an-interesting-new-8-string.327670/



yep couldn't find any threads, this one can be deleted


----------



## Vuurius (Sep 7, 2018)

god it looks so good! would it have a 28" scale instead of the 29.4"?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 7, 2018)

Vuurius said:


> god it looks so good! would it have a 28" scale instead of the 29.4"?


yep 28" scale, confirmed earlier in the thread by one of the LACS luthiers.


----------

